# DIY - Rear Brake Removal | Golf R



## diyGarageMatt (Nov 6, 2016)

Guttentag, wie geht es ihnen?
[Hello, how are you?]

So here's the deal - I utilize tutorials and write-ups myself for all of my DIY jobs, but I much prefer videos ! That being said the ratio of write-ups to videos are heavily skewed towards write-ups. My goal is to try to change that!

I just did my rear brake pads and rotors on my Golf R - which I documented in this video -> REAR BRAKE REMOVAL

The install video will aire next week. 

*TOOLS NEEDED*
- Breaker Bar 
-Socket Drives
-17 mm Socket (lugs)
-13 mm wrench (slide bolt)
-15 mm wrench (slide bolt lock nut)
- *M-14 Triple Square* (caliper carrier/bracket bolts)
- Caliper Piston Compressor
- T-30 Torx Bit (rotor set screw)

Note that to get to the top caliper carrier bracket bolt, the profile of your breaker bar needs to be fairly thin to avoid interferance with the suspension components. I had to put a pipe on a smaller socket drive due to this interfernce. This also goes for the M-14 triple square. Make sure that bit is fairly short for the same reason. 

Hope this helps and happy DIYing!

- Matt


----------

